# Rain-X Glass Cleaner £3 in Asda



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a heads up, found them on sale in asda for £3. They were on a big promo stand, not the shelves. This stuff is £7.99 in Halfrauds










:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

£3 :doublesho


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

ASDA tomorow then :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a very good price, it's a pretty good cleaner as well.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll have to get one lol


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Good product. Excellent price.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

I Paid £4 2 week ago... not bad for money


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

The cleaner really is good!! Well worth it at that price!!


----------



## slightyfaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Need to find a Asda then


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

BARRGAAAAAAAAAAAIN
Top stuff this worth paying halfords price for but £3
BARGAAAAAAAAAAAIN


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

been to asda today and got mine for £3. Good price, will try it out tomorrow, weather permitting. Free microfibre cloth too!!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Mattey h said:


> been to asda today and got mine for £3. Good price, will try it out tomorrow, weather permitting. Free microfibre cloth too!!


lucky you, i didn't get one!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You boys are at it, my local had no such thing.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoony said:


> You boys are at it, my local had no such thing.


You could ask one of the nice chaps on here to buy it for you, they could then post it to you. I'm sure that way it would still work out pretty cheap.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

plenty in our local Asda also


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not a thing in my local!  ended up buying some microfibres though, £2 for 6 cant complain at that? got one of there flexi blades aswell along with some wheel cleaner (came with a free brush which im in need of!) those were 2 for £5! Grabbed some glass cleaner aswell was only 75p! Will have a hunt at some other stores to see if they have any!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I paid £4 still cheap


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it any good?  Never used it.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

its good stuff,i got some a while back in tesco for 2.95 and it even does the proper rain x beading on the windows but needs to be done every 2 weeks or so for the full effect but after all it is a glass cleaner rather than a treatment.

i highly rate it.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got a bottle from Asda, £3 well spent.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Just picked some up!


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Got myself a bottle, will see how it fairs next time i do the windows!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Checked the other asda in the locality and no such luck


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

ASDA Fosse Park, Leicester had about five bottles left this morning after I'd bagged one. I was hauled away from the microfibres again though!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I picked 2 up yesturday from my Local Asda and agree that they are a bargain. I also noticed the amount of snow related stuff they had so no excuse for getting stuck when the white cack comes


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Checked the other asda in the locality and no such luck


Pity your not near me Spoony as you could have my 90% bottle for nothing,i dont like it at all.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> Pity your not near me Spoony as you could have my 90% bottle for nothing,i dont like it at all.


+1 my wipers have been juddering since i put that stuff on


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

dubber said:


> +1 my wipers have been juddering since i put that stuff on


yep thats same as me


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> yep thats same as me


****!! :doublesho


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Might be a waste of my £3 then it seems now!!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

did you clean the wiper blades with the rain x?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

R0B said:


> yep thats same as me


very strange Im finding great, as mentioned are the wiper blades clean?
Im really impressed with it, at night the vision is brilliant when it rains, I dont find myself using the wipers that much at all.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Asdas in Eastbourne have a big display of these just inside the main doors..:thumb:


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Got mine from Asda today. They had around ten bottles but more importantly three out of the ten WITH the FREE microfibre were almost totally hidden (kinda lets get the crappy ones sold first kind of way ) right at the back of the shelf !! Anyone fancy a guess which one I picked up :lol: Felt quite pleased with myself for picking the right one out of that lot :thumb:. Reminds me a bit of when people never pick the first newspaper on the top of the pile....has to be one of the ones underneath .

I see a 200ml bottle of this stuff on the halfords website for £6.99 - guys get yourself down to Asda as £3 for 500ml of this is surely :doublesho.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

the 200ml bottle is different.. it's an actual glass sealant you apply, leave to cure and then remove. and a very good one at that. :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Asda near me has 8 bottles also but strangely its says its only £4 normally and is on "Roll Back" at £3.


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Just Picked up 3 of these at Asda Stockton-On-Tees.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Picked 2 up today, seems an ASDA near me had it when last week it didn't. No free MFs though!


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

tryed the asda round my way and they dont have it! Grr any one know any asda around glasgow way


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Got two bottles today thought I woud give it a try and was pleasantly surprised. I found it was very to remove and no smears like I have been getting when using stoners invisible glass. Have not tried my wipers yet though.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

n3ldv said:


> tryed the asda round my way and they dont have it! Grr any one know any asda around glasgow way


Clydebank had a few if thats close enough?


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Glenn_23 said:


> Just Picked up 3 of these at Asda Stockton-On-Tees.


was that the portrack one or the new one near the town ??


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Clydebank had a few if thats close enough?


Am off work all week so ill be down there tomorrow morning not that far from clydebank!! cheers for that ... do you remember the isle number? haha :lol:


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

paulyoung666 said:


> was that the portrack one or the new one near the town ??


Portrack one. I forgot all about that new one in the town.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

n3ldv said:


> Am off work all week so ill be down there tomorrow morning not that far from clydebank!! cheers for that ... do you remember the isle number? haha :lol:


2nd or 3rd aisle on left when you get in the door I think


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Glenn_23 said:


> Portrack one. I forgot all about that new one in the town.


cheers , just picked 2 up from portrack , there was about a dozen on the shelf , no free microfibre though ..........


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Picked up a couple of bottles of this today in my local asda in Sittingbourne and they had loads of it.
Tested it this afternoon on my brother in laws car. He just got it so I can fix it ready for passing his test and it hasnt been used for nearly 3 years so plenty of grime all over it and this cleaner worked great, better than ag fastglass that I have sworn by for years. It beads really well to


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Did my windscreen this morning , don't know how long it will last but it works a treat !!! , might go back and get some more ....


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad it only cost £3 as if I had paid Halfrauds price I would be even more disappointed than I am now. Not a great cleaner and minimal beading effect. Have tried it a couple of times and every time it leaves foggy patches all over the screen. I may give it one more try otherwise I will go back to a regular cleaner and separate screen treatment.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daffy said:


> Glad it only cost £3 as if I had paid Halfrauds price I would be even more disappointed than I am now. Not a great cleaner and minimal beading effect. Have tried it a couple of times and every time it leaves foggy patches all over the screen. I may give it one more try otherwise I will go back to a regular cleaner and separate screen treatment.


strange , when i did mine this morning i put it on with very little care at all in the dark to see how it worked and it was fine


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I grabbed some today and just done my car see how it performs seems mixed reviews though


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

My wipers judder on the way back down, but this is because it has cleared all the rain off on the upward stroke so the windscreen is virtually dry! Small price to pay for great vision at higher speed and good resistance to snow and ice!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Got mine in ASDA kettering today


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

got mine in Asda Ashington last night, there was only a few on the shelf


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Daffy said:


> Glad it only cost £3 as if I had paid Halfrauds price I would be even more disappointed than I am now. Not a great cleaner and minimal beading effect. Have tried it a couple of times and every time it leaves foggy patches all over the screen. I may give it one more try otherwise I will go back to a regular cleaner and separate screen treatment.


sounds like application isnt right,
test it on 1 window and leave the other, then run a hose pipe over each window, its the easiest test I can find that shows you it working.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

used mine in the week and very happy with its performance, rained shortly after and it beaded well, stayed clear after using the wipers as well. £3 well spent


----------

